# Reifenwahl - Und die Qual der Wahl



## No Risk (6. März 2006)

hi
ich brauch unbedingt neue Reifen vor VR und HR, fahre gern street und dirt.
Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
hab so geschaut in anderen foren da sind die  FLY-BIKES Campillera Tire und die ANIMAL GLH Tire oft angesprochen. Sind die gut? oder gibt es noch bessere in Preis/Leistung? 
Sollte ich für VR und HR unterschiedliche Reifen nehmen und wenn ja welche?
thx für Antworten


----------



## AerO (6. März 2006)

ich bin den animal glh hinten gefahren. mh..ja für street only isser ganz cool, guter grip etc, aber auf holz- und betonrampen fand ich den nicht soooo toll.
fahre jetzt seit gut 3 monaten die fly bikes combo, vorne 2,2" hinten 2,0" und bin absolut zufrieden! kann ich nur empfehlen die teile!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Misanthrop (6. März 2006)

Zeppelin 1,8 hinten Trail Slayer2,2 vorne


----------



## No Risk (6. März 2006)

wiso fahrt ihr vorne einen breiteren reifen als hinten?


----------



## Tobster (6. März 2006)

damit man vorne etwas mehr dämpfung hat und zudem läuft es dann etwas ruhiger/stabiler, wenn der reifen vorn etwas breiter ist. also ich finde das zumindest so in der kombination sehr angenehm.
hab übrigens noch einen zeppelin hier, 3 mal gefahren, profil mehr als ok, 1,80 breite --- der steht zum verkauf ... zudem noch zwei kenda k-rad (1,95 und 2,125 er breite...)


----------



## RISE (6. März 2006)

V: Demolitio zeppelin 2.0
H: Federal Traction 1.95

Wenns hinten weniger Profil sein soll evtl. den Revenge. Oder eben GLH, die sind schon gut.


----------



## No Risk (6. März 2006)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> V: Demolitio zeppelin 2.0
> H: Federal Traction 1.95


ist diese Mischung gut zum Dirt und Street fahren?
was bedeutet eigentlich PSI ( ich denk mal Luftdruck) aber wie viel sollte man bei dieser Konstellation drauf machen aufs VR und HR?


----------



## Da-MoShAz (6. März 2006)

für street kann ich vorne+hinten comet in 1.95 vorschlagen.. jaja jetzt gibt es wieder Kritik


----------



## der Kevin (6. März 2006)

holy roller oder kenda k-rad


----------



## No Risk (6. März 2006)

@ Da-MoShAz
den comet nehm ich auf jeden fall nicht nicht weil das ist doch mal ein richtiger pipe reifen ohne profil den kann man beim dirt in die tonne kloppen!

@der kevin
den holy roller find ich ehrlich geil ( perfekt für dirt vom profil her - wie weich/hart ist denn die gummimischung?) den kenda k-rad konnte ich nicht finden.

edit:
wie findet ihr den PRIMO Dirt Monster Tire bzw. den PRIMO Dirt Monster Tire "Kevlar"?


----------



## RISE (6. März 2006)

No Risk schrieb:
			
		

> ist diese Mischung gut zum Dirt und Street fahren?
> was bedeutet eigentlich PSI ( ich denk mal Luftdruck) aber wie viel sollte man bei dieser Konstellation drauf machen aufs VR und HR?



Für Dirt und Street sind die Federal perfekt. Haben etwas Profil, aber auch nicht zu grob. Ist sehr tauglich für beides und zudem ein sehr pannensicherer reifen. Evtl. dann vorne in 2.1 und hinten in 1.95.
Der Zeppelin hat zum Dirtfahren nicht genug Profil, könnte also u.U. wegschmieren. Als HR Reifen ist er zu labil, für Street und vorne aber ok.

In den Demolition kann man nicht soviel Luft reinpumpen (80PSI wenn ich mich täusche), in den Federal dicke 110. Der Zeppelin ist eher ein Leichtbaureifen, der Federal liegt so im Gewichtsmittelfeld und ist sehr gut für alle Terrains, die man so als BMXer befährt.

Zum generellen Luftdruck: da hat jeder sein System. Ich fahre vorne etwas weniger als hinten,dann werden Sprünge etwas besser gedämpft. Ansonsten am besten nur soviel Ba draufpumpen wie es auf dem Reifen steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Kevin (6. März 2006)

http://www.gs-bmx.de/

da unter reifen...auf seite funf ist ein reifen von primo "dirtmaster" der dem k-rad ziemlich ähnelt


----------



## trialer1 (6. März 2006)

fahre vorne und hinten die elmstreet von odyssey.. und hab kene probleme damit


----------



## kater (6. März 2006)

Animal GLH.


----------



## No Risk (6. März 2006)

ich seh jeder bevorzugt einen anderen reifen mehr.
d.h. ich werd mir wohl aus der großen auswahl die ihr vorgeschlagen habt 2 stück aussuchen.
trotzdem danke für die hilfen.


----------



## RISE (6. März 2006)

Dann beschränk es doch of die beiden, die du zuerst vorgeschlagen hast.
Der GLH ist ein sehr guter Reifen, von dem ich ehrlich gesagt noch nichts schlechtes gehört habe, allerdings hab ich keine Erfahrung damit. Über die Fly Reifen bekommst du auf www.bikeguide.org im Forum sicher schon einige Erfahrungen,der wird da gerne gefahren.
Ansonsten kommt druaf an ob du eher leichtere oder schwere haben möchtest. Der Federal ist für mich z.B. der ideale Allrounder. Aber es gibt auch viele andere gute Reifen...


----------



## Flatpro (6. März 2006)

wieso hat nochkeiner was vom v-monster erzäjlt?
auf street recht langlebig, wiegt kaum was und kost nur 15 euronen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobster (6. März 2006)

www.bmx-test.com sei ebenfalls noch angemerkt, um einige produkt informationen sich anzulesen   ...allerdings alles auf englisch, but who cares, cause it doesn't matter in any way I think...

tobi


----------



## No Risk (6. März 2006)

@ flat pro 
ich hab oben schonmal nach den v-monster gefragt gehabt aber keine antwort bekommen, was hältst du von dem Reifen?

die Links sind echt gut und wer bmx fährt sollte auch dem englischen mächtig sein


----------



## Misanthrop (6. März 2006)

den deutschen aba auch


----------



## No Risk (6. März 2006)

Stahljunk schrieb:
			
		

> den deutschen aba auch



 
da haste wohl auch recht ( das hab ich vorraus gesetzt ).


----------



## Flatpro (7. März 2006)

ja, bin den nen halbes jahr oder länger vorne gefahren, hält recht lange hat guten grip, wiegt wie gesagt relativ wenig und vor allem kost der recht wenig  für die qualität die man da bekommt


----------



## sidekicker (7. März 2006)

weißt du was der wieegt ?


----------



## No Risk (7. März 2006)

so ich glaube ich hab mich jetzt entschieden welche reifen ich nehme:
VR: Primo v-Monster 2,1
HR: Federal Traction 1,95


----------



## Didgi (24. April 2006)

Hey,

ich hol den Thread mal hoch. 

Hab vorhin entdeckt das mein HR einen Riss in der Karkasse hat. Brauch jetzt also neue Reifen.Werd mir dann auch gleich vorne nen neuen drauf machen.

Hab den Thread durchgelesen und mir ne Meinung gebildet. Wollte euch jetzt nur mal fragen was ihr so für den Einsatzbereich Stree und Park/Ramp empfehlen würdet. Ich will damit auch Dirt fahren, aber dazu hab ich hier nicht soo oft die Chance, also hauptsächlich Street und Park/Ramp.

Was meint ihr?

Daniel


----------



## No Risk (29. April 2006)

ich hab jetzt den Primo v-Monster und den Federal Traction, der v-monster ist schon gut für street und park , der traction is mehr für dirt.


----------



## Nepommuck (29. April 2006)

Ich gebe auch mal meinen Senf dazu:
Ich fahre die Flybikes Ruben in 1,95 Zoll hinten und die sind super für staubige Halle. Mir ist zwar ein Hebel beim Aufziehen auf ne sunn felge kaputt gegangen dafür springt er nicht von der Felge wenn du mal nen 180er ins flat vermasselst.

Über meinen Vorderreifen brauchen wir nicht reden ...
Gruß Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nathol (1. Mai 2006)

Ich hab den Ringworm für vorne und den Hookworm für hinten, bin bislang 99% Street und auch Park gefahren, bin mit ihm im Winter gefahren und ein wenig "Dirt".
Für Street/Park absolut geil, bei Dirt würde ich sie allerdings nichts benutzen.


----------



## evil_rider (2. Mai 2006)

vorderrad: primo dirtmonster ~ state of the art
hinterrad: primo v-monster ~ super reifen der auffm boden klebt, wie ******* auffm teppich!


----------



## Didgi (2. Mai 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> vorderrad: primo dirtmonster ~ state of the art
> hinterrad: primo v-monster ~ super reifen der auffm boden klebt, wie ******* auffm teppich!



Hmm, das ist das erste mal das ich diese Kombination lese. Hab jetzt folgendes bestellt:

VR: Primo V-Monster 2,1"
HR: Federal Traction 1,95"

hab gelesen das soll ne gute Kombo sein. Naja, mal schauen.

Daniel


----------



## No Risk (2. Mai 2006)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, das ist das erste mal das ich diese Kombination lese. Hab jetzt folgendes bestellt:
> 
> VR: Primo V-Monster 2,1"
> HR: Federal Traction 1,95"
> ...



jo is meine kombi, ich findse super.


----------



## Misanthrop (2. Mai 2006)

asm digga

vorn und hinten


----------



## p0$3r (29. August 2006)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Animal GLH.


jo den fahr ich hinten auch. find den gripmäßig auch ganz geil und so, hab damit nur des problem, dass ich mind. alle 3tage nen platten hab und ich bin kein chronischer durch scherbenfahrer xD
wollt bloß ma fragen obs den andern mit dem reifen auch so geht?


----------



## King Jens one (1. September 2006)

Vorn den Odyssey Dirt Path und hinten den Odyssey Street Path


----------



## paule_p2 (1. September 2006)

p0$3r schrieb:
			
		

> jo den fahr ich hinten auch. find den gripmäßig auch ganz geil und so, hab damit nur des problem, dass ich mind. alle 3tage nen platten hab und ich bin kein chronischer durch scherbenfahrer xD
> wollt bloß ma fragen obs den andern mit dem reifen auch so geht?




wie viel bar fährst du?


----------



## Aff?e (1. September 2006)

Stahljunk schrieb:
			
		

> asm digga
> 
> vorn und hinten



 


oder primo comet alternativ noch vorne , damit bissel profil hascht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (1. September 2006)

ASM soll nach ominösen Berichten nach ner Zeit an Grip verliren. Meiner tut es auf jeden Fall noch nicht. Alternativ hab ich noch nen GLH rumliegen. Vielleicht vorne GLH und hinten ASM. Der GLH ist leichter und minimal profilierter.


----------



## RISE (1. September 2006)

Hab jetzt vorn wieder den Primo DirtMonster und hinten den Federal. Sehr gut bis jetzt.


----------



## p0$3r (2. September 2006)

ich fahr um die 3-3.5bar
edit: aber hat des was mit platten zu tun?...also durch nen höhreren luftdruck krieg ich doch nich seltener nen platten, oda?


----------



## Wasserflasche (2. September 2006)

Quatsch wie soll das auch funktionieren? Hast du eigentlich auch einmal dein Köpfchen angestrengt und dich gefrgat warum alle anderen so 4-5 Bar fahren und keine Probleme haben?


----------



## Aff?e (2. September 2006)

4-5 schwul ? ich fahr 6 xP


----------



## p0$3r (2. September 2006)

vll laberst du nich so rum und sagst mir einfach wies is, und womit das dann zusammenhängt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (2. September 2006)

mehr luftdruck = weniger durchschläge

was denkst du warum der glh nen hochdruckreifen is... nich damit man 3,5 bar fährt vor allem net hinten. probier mal 5-6 bar aus, dann solltest auch keine platten haben... und schau ob im reifen vll irgendwas steckt.


----------



## p0$3r (2. September 2006)

jo das isses jah eben, ich schlag nich durch, sodass ich auf der felge sitz..des kommt immer durch scherben oder so rein, und natürlich gugg ich vorher ob alle splitter ausm mantel raus sind


----------



## jimbim (2. September 2006)

dann fahr halt nicht durch scherben


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (2. September 2006)

Durch nen höheren Luftdruck bekommt man keine Snakebites. Aber Scherben, Dörner etc gehen natürlich schneller durch den Reifen durch.


----------



## p0$3r (3. September 2006)

hm..auf jeden total unklar


----------



## Janski (3. September 2006)

Shadow Conspiracy Belter oder Undertone


----------



## p0$3r (4. September 2006)

1. vll panzertape von innen an den mantel kleben? oder reibt sich da der schlauch dran auf?

2.
is zwar offtopic, aber kein neun thread wert..
will een kleineres kb fahren. nu is mein problem, dass ich mir erst das kb und nen monat später des ritzel holn kann, wollt nur ma wissen ob ch mit ner 2,25er übersetzung noch vorwärtskomm und paar sachen machen kann, oder des total fürn eimer is, wär dann 16-36


----------



## jimbim (4. September 2006)

spar lieber n bissl und hol dir beides gleichzeitig!


----------



## p0$3r (4. September 2006)

hab ne bb nabe hinten die schlecht is...ich denke nich, dass es sich lohnt in die nochmal 20tacken für een ritzel zu investieren..und nabe kommt preislich gar nit infrage..es sei denn iwie gebraucht..
is voll shice alles


----------



## Aff?e (4. September 2006)

neues laufrad höhöhö
digga spar für beides gleichzeitig P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p0$3r (4. September 2006)

digga felge is ne ody neu...und digga ich hab kein bock 3monate auf een kleineres kb+nabe zu warten
meine frage war nit was ich kaufen soll, sondern ob ne 2.25er übersetzung zu heftig is...thx


----------



## p0$3r (4. September 2006)

eine mögl. lösung wär ne günstige nabe wie z.B. die: http://parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=1551
prism is jah jezz nich grad die super firma, aber bei mir hat auch die bb noname nabe ne weile gehalten, weil ich nit so mosch und bei 30 kann man wohl nich so etliches falschmachen?
ne meinung?


----------

